

Doing well in infosec, should I follow an MBA? Yay or nay - catandmeow

I am a random european infosec guy, I get paid to break stuff and write reports (the typical consultant). I studied electrical engineering and converted my hobby into a full time job, now I am 30 and quite happy with my work. It&#x27;s fun, well paid and deal with skilled people. I am not the sharpest of the sharpest but known in infosec.<p>I get ~100k€ in Europe, living in a affordable city. For the US crowd, that&#x27;s not far from to the top you can get as technicalonly-nonmgmtatall in EU, if you are not doing your own business obviously. I know in the US you can go higher, yeah. I could also be making more if I started selling bugs but I simply don&#x27;t want (or need it). Last offer in the US was ~130-140k USD a few months ago, but decided to stay in Europe.<p>I may have the chance of a full scholarship + reasonable monthly expenses to attend the 2 year MBA program at Stanford.
I am not allowed to work meanwhile (and have to justify any extra income, that would be deducted from the scholarship)<p>I don&#x27;t feel that urge of being a serial-entrepreneur, especially if is not about sthg I really like. Neither obsess with creating the &quot;next thing&quot; so I can sell it. Nevertheless I am interested in business admin, economics, ventures...<p>Technical pay won&#x27;t increase with the MBA. I&#x27;d say the purpose would be opening doors in mgmt positions in big corps. To start my own company I would probably just try directly. Also, my current technical offers in the US are similar to the median graduate MBA salaries, with the difference that I would finish the MBA in 3 years from now.<p>I have read regarding this topic inside and outside HN, still I not sure if it makes sense if I am not willing to sell my soul to a big corp for a daily job that I dislike. Other options are continuing in infosec as technical guy, or my own thing, or a big company as technical head of a sec department, etc.<p>So, yay or nay? Thanks!
======
chatmasta
Stanford MBA is an incredible opportunity and you should definitely take it.
Think about business school as a break from stressing about work. You get to
spend two years with a bunch of very interesting people that will become your
friends. Everyone is smart, ambitious and talented. It's s great learning,
networking, and life development opportunity.

~~~
catandmeow
I have always thought it is more about networking and being in contact with
the right people to be able to do great things. From that perspective I know
is a no-brainer, thanks!

